# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  FK Nanma

## Naradhan

Suhruthukkale ithoru cheriya kavithayaanu .... Pakshe ellam ithilundu ....  :Yes: 


*Nanma*

*Ariyatha thinmakal, cheyyatha Nanmakal
Vallatha cheythikal, ozhiyatha vaassikal
Chernnu vilangunnu FK than Nanmayil
Baalisha yukthiyum, Sambhrama lokavum,
Aadumin mohavum, Mandanrator praghoshavum
Chernnu vilangunnu CID Nanmayil

Postukalil choriyanam vitharunnu
Arthangale vikalamakkeedunnu
Pantinu meethe jetti dharicheedunnu
FK than Super Man, Nanma
*

----------


## maryland

valiya gunamillallo... :Moodoff:

----------


## Naradhan

> valiya gunamillallo...


 :Gathering:   :Gathering:   :Shame on you:

----------


## maryland

> 


 oochali kavitha enna subtitle kollaam.... :Good:

----------


## Naradhan

> oochali kavitha enna subtitle kollaam....


Havu ..... avsanam oru appreciation ..... :sunny:

----------


## maryland

njaan allaathe vere aarum ee oochaali kavitha vaayichilla... :Crying:

----------


## Leader

njan vayichu......... kollam... malayalathil ittu koode....

----------


## veecee

> njan vayichu......... kollam... malayalathil ittu koode....


tamil il kidakunnathu kondu entha kuzhappam :Confused:

----------


## Naradhan

> njan vayichu......... kollam... malayalathil ittu koode....


Type cheyyanulla bhudhimuttukondaanu ingane aakkiyathu .... Allel paperil ezhuthi scan cheythu attach cheyyendi varum ....

----------


## Naradhan

> tamil il kidakunnathu kondu entha kuzhappam


 :Doh:  Chinese ariyaatha thanne aara Modan aakkiye .... ? 
Admin aayirikkum alle .... ?  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

> Chinese ariyaatha thanne aara Modan aakkiye .... ? 
> Admin aayirikkum alle .... ?


 bhooribhaagam mods-um ithupole thanne aanu...
chinese bhaashayil enthenkilum pranjaal mods avare ban cheyyum...reason: therivili...!  :Doh: 
bhaasha manassilaayillenkil vinayapoorvam chodichaal pore... :Confused1:

----------


## Naradhan

> bhooribhaagam mods-um ithupole thanne aanu...
> chinese bhaashayil enthenkilum pranjaal mods avare ban cheyyum...reason: therivili...! 
> bhaasha manassilaayillenkil vinayapoorvam chodichaal pore...


Vinayanu ippo valiya vila illathathu kondaakum angine chodikkathe ....  :Dntknw:

----------


## reader

bhayankaram,beekaram,bhayanakam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!! thnx ...

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

enthoru koothara kavithayaaado ithu??????

ithil vruthavum alangaaravum onnumille???????

vaaayilthonniyathu varachu vachaal kavitha aavilla  :Kettoda:

----------


## shyamavanil

> Suhruthukkale ithoru cheriya kavithayaanu .... Pakshe ellam ithilundu .... 
> 
> 
> *Nanma*
> 
> *Ariyatha thinmakal, cheyyatha Nanmakal
> Vallatha cheythikal, ozhiyatha vaassikal
> Chernnu vilangunnu FK than Nanmayil
> Baalisha yukthiyum, Sambhrama lokavum,
> ...


 :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:

----------

